# SCSDL Tiers



## labanLB (Nov 1, 2016)

Good Morning All!  I'm a bit of a newb in the whole soccer scene.  I have a quick question for all the experienced parents out there.  I tried to do a search on the subject but nothing came up.  

Does Tier 2 of SCSDL have little significance in the "soccer world"?  Who determines if a team moves up and down in Tiers?  

Thanks in advance to those who answer!


----------



## JackZ (Nov 1, 2016)

labanLB said:


> Good Morning All!  I'm a bit of a newb in the whole soccer scene.  I have a quick question for all the experienced parents out there.  I tried to do a search on the subject but nothing came up.
> 
> Does Tier 2 of SCSDL have little significance in the "soccer world"?  Who determines if a team moves up and down in Tiers?
> 
> Thanks in advance to those who answer!


Your club's DOC (director of coaching) determines flight placement for each team.

If your player is male - generally, no not really, most of the SoCal soccer elitists and high strung parents would say the significant teams are those that are in DA or in the upper halves of Flight 1.  For females it's the ECNL teams and starting next year, DA ...

However, to beat the familiar drum, just concentrate on your player, with hard work, the right attitude, proper club/team, and coach(s) your player can move through the levels.  Mine has gone from Flight 3 to being recruited by DA - whatever you do don't be swayed so much to sticking to one team to win trophies especially at U12/13 and below.


----------



## labanLB (Nov 1, 2016)

JackZ said:


> Your club's DOC (director of coaching) determines flight placement for each team.
> 
> If your player is male - generally, no not really, most of the SoCal soccer elitists and high strung parents would say the significant teams are those that are in DA or in the upper halves of Flight 1.  For females it's the ECNL teams and starting next year, DA ...
> 
> However, to beat the familiar drum, just concentrate on your player, with hard work, the right attitude, proper club/team, and coach(s) your player can move through the levels.  Mine has gone from Flight 3 to being recruited by DA - whatever you do don't be swayed so much to sticking to one team to win trophies especially at U12/13 and below.


Thanks for the answer JackZ.  I've heard some crazy things from parents.  Some say Tier 2 is not worth the time and the money.  If their kids don't make Tier 1 they will look to another club.  I guess it kind of goes with the other thread being discussed right now.  Is there any value of playing for a big club teir 2 team.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 1, 2016)

labanLB said:


> Is there any value of playing for a big club teir 2 team.


Yes, but it does depend on the coach in charge of that team and the Clubs philosophy/history of Club passing players.


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 1, 2016)

Good read in this forum related to this topic: *New to Socal Soccer - differences in leagues*


----------



## labanLB (Nov 1, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes, but it does depend on the coach in charge of that team and the Clubs philosophy/history of Club passing players.


On the girls side what club teams would those be?  I'm sure there is a list of 5-6 clubs in the area.


----------



## labanLB (Nov 1, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> Good read in this forum related to this topic: *New to Socal Soccer - differences in leagues*


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mystery Train (Nov 1, 2016)

labanLB said:


> On the girls side what club teams would those be?  I'm sure there is a list of 5-6 clubs in the area.


What area of SoCal do you live in?


----------



## labanLB (Nov 1, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> What area of SoCal do you live in?


Long Beach/North OC area.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Nov 1, 2016)

Beach FC, Slammers, Galaxy are the big clubs in your area.  There are a number of smaller clubs in the vicinity as well...NHB, Long Beach FC, FC Premier, etc.


----------



## Mystery Train (Nov 1, 2016)

labanLB said:


> Long Beach/North OC area.


Ah, well you will have no shortage of choices, that is for sure.  I don't have personal experience with the coaches and clubs in that area, and I'm sure others on the forum will give you theirs, but you could probably not do much better than Beach FC as far as big clubs go.  They're right in your backyard and I've always been impressed with their teams, no matter what tier or bracket.  I've heard other coaches at other clubs recommend them, so that says something for the respect they have.  As for whether or not there is much chance of moving up in levels within the club, I can't say, other than it doesn't happen much across the board.  It's probably easier to break into a top level team by club hopping than by moving up from within, imho.  Depending on your kids' age and personality, there are many routes to take other than joining a big club right from the start.  You'll probably get sick of hearing it, but if she's young, the best thing possible is to focus on finding a great coach, one that she will love to play for, and do not pay any attention to size or name of club, what tier or league they play in, or anything else.  Have her at LOTS of practices before committing, and watch the practices yourself and talk to the parents on the team.  Good luck!


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 1, 2016)

Great advice from Mystery Train here. Keep in mind that paying (a lot) more for Beach isn't necessarily better than just finding the best coach match at a smaller club. Your club fees help fund the upper/older teams (coaching staffs, etc.) that she may never play on. Although practicing at Long Beach State is great.



Mystery Train said:


> t's probably easier to break into a top level team by club hopping than by moving up from within, imho.


True ... Most coaches can't help themselves imagining how the player they don't have is better than the one they do!


----------



## labanLB (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you all for the input.  Like I said above I'm fairly new to the soccer world.  My daughter actually played for a smaller club last year and has since moved to a "bigger club" this year playing Tier 2.  As parents we can see the difference in organization, facility, coaching, level of competition, and a list of other things.  I've had parent ask me why we made the move and other straight out tell us it was a bad move.  These things always replay in the back of my head.  So at times I ask myself if what I'm doing is right for my kid and my family. 

As a parent my main objective is to provide my kids with what I didn't have growing up.  In my eyes that is providing my kids with the best and allowing them to have opportunities.  At this time I feel our decision is the best one for multiple reasons, but as some say.... only time will tell.


----------



## Mystery Train (Nov 2, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> Most coaches can't help themselves imagining how the player they don't have is better than the one they do!


Youth sports coaches described perfectly in one line right there.  ^^^^^


----------



## timbuck (Nov 2, 2016)

How many kids have switched clubs because "my parents wanted me to."  
I know that some kids get to a club and don't get along with some of the kids and want to leave.  Hopefully that is the exception. 
But how many kids have been happy/content on a team but leave because mommy or daddy want them to.  
Pick the reason why:
1. Coach isn't "good" enough
2. Kid is in the wrong position 
3. Kid isn't playing enough minutes 
4.  Team isn't competitive (ie- winning enough)
5.  They don't like another set of parents.


----------



## Mystery Train (Nov 2, 2016)

timbuck said:


> How many kids have switched clubs because "my parents wanted me to."
> I know that some kids get to a club and don't get along with some of the kids and want to leave.  Hopefully that is the exception.
> But how many kids have been happy/content on a team but leave because mommy or daddy want them to.
> Pick the reason why:
> ...


Trust me, as much as I like to laugh at coaches, I know that parents are overall a much worse part of the youth sports equation.


----------



## labanLB (Nov 2, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> Ah, well you will have no shortage of choices, that is for sure.  I don't have personal experience with the coaches and clubs in that area, and I'm sure others on the forum will give you theirs, but you could probably not do much better than Beach FC as far as big clubs go.  They're right in your backyard and I've always been impressed with their teams, no matter what tier or bracket.  I've heard other coaches at other clubs recommend them, so that says something for the respect they have.  As for whether or not there is much chance of moving up in levels within the club, I can't say, other than it doesn't happen much across the board.  It's probably easier to break into a top level team by club hopping than by moving up from within, imho.  Depending on your kids' age and personality, there are many routes to take other than joining a big club right from the start.  You'll probably get sick of hearing it, but if she's young, the best thing possible is to focus on finding a great coach, one that she will love to play for, and do not pay any attention to size or name of club, what tier or league they play in, or anything else.  Have her at LOTS of practices before committing, and watch the practices yourself and talk to the parents on the team.  Good luck!





jrcaesar said:


> Great advice from Mystery Train here. Keep in mind that paying (a lot) more for Beach isn't necessarily better than just finding the best coach match at a smaller club. Your club fees help fund the upper/older teams (coaching staffs, etc.) that she may never play on. Although practicing at Long Beach State is great.
> 
> 
> True ... Most coaches can't help themselves imagining how the player they don't have is better than the one they do!





Mystery Train said:


> Ah, well you will have no shortage of choices, that is for sure.  I don't have personal experience with the coaches and clubs in that area, and I'm sure others on the forum will give you theirs, but you could probably not do much better than Beach FC as far as big clubs go.  They're right in your backyard and I've always been impressed with their teams, no matter what tier or bracket.  I've heard other coaches at other clubs recommend them, so that says something for the respect they have.  As for whether or not there is much chance of moving up in levels within the club, I can't say, other than it doesn't happen much across the board.  It's probably easier to break into a top level team by club hopping than by moving up from within, imho.  Depending on your kids' age and personality, there are many routes to take other than joining a big club right from the start.  You'll probably get sick of hearing it, but if she's young, the best thing possible is to focus on finding a great coach, one that she will love to play for, and do not pay any attention to size or name of club, what tier or league they play in, or anything else.  Have her at LOTS of practices before committing, and watch the practices yourself and talk to the parents on the team.  Good luck!


Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  What I don't get is when people tell me to stay away from the top clubs at my girls age group.  I think there are many benefits to heading that direction.

1.  Organized/Established Club
2.  Teach how to be competitive.
3.  Teach child what it takes to be a winner.

Again, my thought as a newbie to this world.


----------



## Wez (Nov 2, 2016)

JackZ said:


> Your club's DOC (director of coaching) determines flight placement for each team.


Your club's DOC makes the recommendation, final say is up to SCDSL.  There were tons of teams denied flt 1 status this year.


----------



## SCS Fan (Nov 2, 2016)

Make sure she is having fun and enjoys the company of her teammates.  My DD has been fortunate to play on several teams that do a few off the field events and the young ladies all love each other.  This shows up on the field with great team play, unselfish players looking to pass and create scoring opportunities for others, encouraging teammates if they make a mistake, pushing each other in practice.  It's great to see and has lead to many wins over bigger, faster more talented players that couldn't string together 4 passes if their lives depended on it.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 2, 2016)

labanLB said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  What I don't get is when people tell me to stay away from the top clubs at my girls age group.  I think there are many benefits to heading that direction.
> 
> 1.  Organized/Established Club
> 2.  Teach how to be competitive.
> ...


I can't say if your thought is right or wrong.  Every kid is different, so try to find what fits best. Do research.  Watch a few practices.  Watch a few games.  

To your points #2 and #3 -  Think back to your childhood.  When did you "learn" to competitive? Did someone teach you?  When did you learn what it takes to be a winner?

I can't personally say when those things happened for me.  I've won and lost my share of games as a kid.  And I've won and lost my share of things in my adult life.  I still learn something new each day with regard to what it takes to be a winner.
I personally hate losing a little bit more than I love winning.  When I lose -  I get pissed and stew over it for a while and try to find a way to not lose again next time.  When I win, it's what I expect.  The celebration doesn't last as long as the anger does over losing.

Simply ask your kid -  What do you want to do next season?  
Don't preface it with "travel, wins/losses, financial, commitment, etc."  Just ask them what they want to do. And then do whatever you can to try and find them that situation.


----------



## labanLB (Nov 3, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I can't say if your thought is right or wrong.  Every kid is different, so try to find what fits best. Do research.  Watch a few practices.  Watch a few games.
> 
> To your points #2 and #3 -  Think back to your childhood.  When did you "learn" to competitive? Did someone teach you?  When did you learn what it takes to be a winner?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input TimBuck!  Very helpful info.  In regards to learning how to be a "winner", I believe a person doesn't realize that they learned how to be a winner or competitive until their adult years.  I played sports at a very young age and was fortunate to be coached by some great people.  This is why sport is such a beautiful thing.  It teaches valuable life lessons that a person didn't realize they learned until they are put into adverse situations in life.


----------

